# Outdoor Stove Gas Handle



## Familyocampers (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, folks.

A couple of years ago, the handle to turn on the gas valve (under the camper, near the door) broke off in my hand. It was all rusted. Just the handle came off. The rusted nut is still there, and I found a wrench that fits the nut and put it on my keychain. Just the same, I'd like to get this fixed, with a sturdier handle.

Has anyone had the same problem and found a replacement part that's relatively easy to install?

Thanks. 
Mark 
2008 KBRS


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't had to do it myself but do have a suggestion. You are going to have to get the nut off the old valve. I there is a chunk of the old handle still there take it off and keep it. If not you can probably use the nut to determine what the diameter of the stud coming out of the value is. Take notes on how the stud is shaped. Is it square, round with a flat side, etc. Then go to a plumbing or big box store and check out the water and gas ball valves. You might be able to find one that has a handle of the right configuration. Buy the new valve, take off the handle and install on your trailer.


----------



## Familyocampers (Jul 4, 2013)

I finally got around to doing something about this.

I tried to turn the nut so that it came off, but the nut is attached to the ball inside the valve. You can turn it all day long in either direction and it won't come off.

I ended up removing the valve itself. I took it to Home Depot, and they didn't have anything like it. They say I have to go to an RV parts store. The fitting is all brass except for the nut, and obviously the handle wasn't brass. If I were a welder, maybe I could weld a new handle onto the nut, but that's beyond me.

The fitting has no markings on it other than the word "FLOW" stamped into the stem, with an arrow, and there's some sort of diamond-shaped marking on the side opposite of where it says "FLOW". Could be a brand marking.

I was about to give up hoping to find the part when I noticed the yellow dust cover has markings on it: "Hansen Coupling Div. Cleveland, Ohio, U.S.A. P-SDC-5LP". I've tried searching for that without success online (so far). Hansen was acquired by Eaton, and I found this catalog, but there's nothing remotely like what I have, and nothing with the part number I have. The part number on the dust cover might be only the part number of the dust cover and not the fitting. http://www.eaton.com/ecm/groups/public/@pub/@eaton/@hyd/documents/content/pct_472512.pdf

I'd hate to waste time going to RV parts stores hoping they have the right part. I've played that game before and lost hours in the process. If anyone knows of a good source for these things, I'd appreciate any tips you might have.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I believe this is what you are looking for --> valve

If you happen to have an Ace Hardware nearby, you can sometimes find this Mr. Heater part that should also work --> valve


----------

